# Current Creek



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey me and a couple other guys are headed up to Current Creek resivour. We will be in float tubes. Has anyone been up the lately? If you could help me out that would be great thanks.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to post a little report in the fishing reports section but I never took the picture off my camera and now I'm working 5 nights in a row - the picture isn't going to come off my camera for a little while :x.

I have this love/hate relationship with currant creek. 4 1/2 hours of driving round trip and it seems the fishing is only good for 45 minutes after the sun goes down. Also, I have had a flat tire 2 of the 4 times I've been there. 

All that being said we went up Saturday night and caught a few cutts from the shore fishing bobber/fly setup. My wife caught one on a prince nymph that I tied just hours earlier 8). I caught my biggest fish ever out of that place on a size 20 mosquito, taped out at 17 & 1/2".


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure the ugly sink picture is worth posting but here is the 17 & 1/2 incher.

[attachment=0:19y4oev5]currant creek.JPG[/attachment:19y4oev5]


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have had days at Currant Creek when you catch fish as fast as you can release the previous one and I have had just as many or more that you can't catch a fish in a whole day. It sure is pretty up there though.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Is it shorter to drive up through Heber? With gas prices I'm always looking to save a buck.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never done the heber route but the co-op creek route saves a good number of miles and keeps you on pavement longer than the heber way.


----------

